
Show HN: Hakkeri for iOS – readable and minimalistic Hacker News - sampsa
https://sampsakuronen.github.io/hakkeri/
======
sampsa
I created Hakkeri because I wanted a readable and minimalistic way to browse
Hacker News. Content is king so I got rid of all the clutter. I wanted to
share it for free for those that think that they too want this experience!

For me it's the best way to browse HN on iPhone. It uses the open Hacker News
API's. Please see for yourself, give me feedback (sampsa.kuronen@gmail.com)
and rate the app on the App Store!

Features:

\- List of front page stories

\- Stories open in Safari reader mode (opt-out from this: Settings - Hakkeri)

\- Swipe a story to share a story

\- Swipe a story to go to the comments thread

Codebase can be found at:
[https://github.com/sampsakuronen/hakkeri](https://github.com/sampsakuronen/hakkeri)

